# first time shooter



## elkaholic09 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have an 11 yr old daughter hat wants to shoot bow, I need help on fitting her with a bow. thannks.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

try looking at some of the mission menace it goes from 17 to 30inc draw 
an 17 to 52 pounds


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a diamond razor edge and love it. It is adjustable from 19"-29" dl and 30-60 lb draw weight, or you can get 15-30lb limbs if she isn't strong enough to pull it back, though I don't suggest getting the 15-30lb limbs since she will outgrow them quickly. If she you just want to get her started than the genesisis also a good bow.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Diamond razor edge! for sure.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

might want to take a look at a genesis to start


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Diamond razor edge


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE Chaos is a good bow to start off with. The DL goes down to 16" an the poundage goes down to 20lbs. Look in the classifieds and you can probably find a 30lb model for $200 or under.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Check out the hoyt ruckus. My 9 year old brother has it and it is sweet!
"http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/details/ruckus"


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

I got my daughter Chaos a few years ago, and she likes it, she hasn't shot it much due to a broken foot & 2 brokrn arms ( poor kid breaks something every year in the spring) she was about 10 when I got it and I only got the 29# limbs, but now as she is getting taller & stronger she'll soon be needing heavier limbs and for $50-$60 they will send you havier limbs 40# or 50#. I think she is going to outgrow the max DL before she outgrows the 50# limbs

Good luck and have fun shooting with your daughter, I'm lucky both my son & daighter are interested into shooting archery


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

genesis


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> genesis


that would be a good starter bow


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on getting the youngsters involved, unforgettable times. All good suggestions on the different types of beginners bows, but definitely let her go with you to the archery shop to make sure she feels comfortable with the bow, and pick out the one she likes. Some bows come in a variety of colors, and if she picks the color and type of bow that will work for her she might enjoy it that much more.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

blazeAR said:


> Congrats on getting the youngsters involved, unforgettable times. All good suggestions on the different types of beginners bows, but definitely let her go with you to the archery shop to make sure she feels comfortable with the bow, and pick out the one she likes. Some bows come in a variety of colors, and if she picks the color and type of bow that will work for her she might enjoy it that much more.


This is the best advice here! Go find a good shop, talk to them, and if they are any good, they will help you out. Let them know that she wants to shoot and you guys need to know what to do, and they should be willing to work with you. That really is the best advice I can give.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Or a recurve?.... Is she interested in tournament shooting? 3D? Hunting? Depending on where you are, you could check out a JOAD club, maybe borrowing equipment until she decides what she wants to do in archery.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

My 10 yr old shoots a Genesis.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Parker sidekick


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

depends...are you looking at compound or recurve?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Parker sidekick


I shot that bow from the 6th grade until I was 14. I hunted with it this season. I killed a nice 6 with it this season. Sold it to a guy buying a bow for his girlfriend. It was a great bow. I had so many good memories with it. I killed my first deer with that bow....


----------



## elkaholic09 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks to all of you i just picked her up a Browning Micro Adrenaline and she is stoked


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

elkaholic09 said:


> thanks to all of you i just picked her up a Browning Micro Adrenaline and she is stoked


 Awesome! Im sure she'll love it! My very first bow was a Browning Micro Midas 3.


----------

